# Best dry/wet 14" all season tires for 200SX?



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

I have a 200SX beater running 195/60R14 tires on stock wheels. The tires (purchased by the previous owner) are larger than stock. These are about ready to be changed, and I'm looking for some tires that do well in dry and wet weather. I'm not too concerned with snow, as I use my Subaru for that weather.

I was thinking about a set of Kuhmo tires, or some other cheap no name brand, but I wanted to get your input first.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

kuhmo are best for the money ( as in price wise )

there are also federals , and hankook but wears out alot faster.

hope this helps.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Here's the 3 choices I'd consider:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Compa...y_96HR4H4_=4&compareList=6&qty_96HR4HTR200_=4
The Bridgestone's I like the best out of these, but lots more $$$.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

The link didn't work. Its funny that I had a set of bridgestone RE92s on my honda prelude, which seemed to be the best tires. I have them on my Subaru WRX, and people say they are the worst tires for that car. I imagine they would be good on the 200SX though.

I was considering Kuhmo 716 tires. I checked with the local dealer who gets them from tire rack. $79 on rim and out the door, while tire rack has them for $36.

I didn't know if there was a widely accepted tire by the b14 community.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Try it now....I'd get the Sumitomo's if you're really "hard up
for cash". Included Kuhmo in my search, but didn't get anything.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

well.. if snow is not a factor... then get the dunlop fm901's.. not sure if they would be expensive or not.. depending on where you get them.. but i garranty(SP) that you will be very happy with these tires.. the dry wet rating is really good.. like 4 or 5 stars outa 5.. and i dont know the letter rating.. but im sure they are V rated.. Travis


----------



## pandamedic (Jul 25, 2003)

I use to have 195/60/15 Goodyear Eagle F1 tyres on my car. They are extremely good in both the dry and really so in the wet. They lasted quite a long time too well over 10K miles. I've heard people saying they only got about 3K miles out of them, but i've still got mine in the garage and lots of life in them still. Not sure if you can get them in the USA but here's the UK link

http://www.goodyear.co.uk/services/tyreguide/feat_eagle_f1_gsd3.html


I've got 215/45/17s now on my car running uniroyal rainsport tyres. Very good so far, and as the make suggests, very good in the rain. here's the link for them too
http://www.conti-online.com/generat...mes/pc_tyres/summer/rainsport1/master_en.html

Another performance tyre alot of pepople use here is toyo at this place http://www.toyo.co.uk/


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

in my honest opinion. for a 14" rim, kumho tires blow, even in the rubberband form, they still suck, kuhmos are only like.. "i want to show off my big rims, and not care about ride comfort, or grip"...

i suggest getting some michilin tires with the water edge.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I like my yokohama avid t4s, they have very good wet/dry grip and offer long treadwear...


----------

